# Anyone having problems with Witness conversion kits?



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Having slide lock and mis-feeds with 9mm conversion kit for my Witness P .45. Anyone have suggestions as to the cause? In .45 mode absolutely no issues with mis-feeds or slide lock. Put the conversion kit on and my twelve rd mag will only feed when loaded with 8 rds...anymore than that and mis-feeds until mag is down to 8 rds. Happens with the mag that came with it and 2 additional mags that I bought for it. The slide lock occurs with all three mags. Sometimes it locks and sometimes not. Use in .45 mode for CCW but wanted the 9 mm conversion for practice and league shoots. :smt076


----------



## t3 (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you have pics of the conversion slide on your frame?
I had slie lock problems with a conversion setup that was meant for the steel framed Witness (mine was Polymer). With the correct kit the slide lock issues went away.

Are you shooting ball or hp 9mm ammo?


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

t3 said:


> Do you have pics of the conversion slide on your frame?
> I had slie lock problems with a conversion setup that was meant for the steel framed Witness (mine was Polymer). With the correct kit the slide lock issues went away.
> 
> Are you shooting ball or hp 9mm ammo?


Using WWB FMJ. mine is also a polymer .45. Will post pics after I get some digitally.


----------

